# Copying WinToUSB disk to Gpart partition



## balanga (Jun 9, 2017)

I have just created a WinToUSB USB stick with Windows on it. What I'd like to do is copy it to gpart partition and boot it up using Grub.... Has anyone tried this?

Can I `dd if=/dev/da1 of=/dev/da0p4` ?

The Windows installation is in some VHD format... presumably this is some proprietary Microsoft archive format. Is there any way to extract files from it?


----------



## balanga (Jun 9, 2017)

balanga said:


> The Windows installation is in some VHD format... presumably this is some proprietary Microsoft archive format. Is there any way to extract files from it?



`7zip` is able to extract this archive, not sure if it can pack it yet... Don't know if there is a FreeBSD port yet...

.... (a few moments later)

Of course there is....

https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=7z&format=html

Why haven't I installed it yet, and how do I get Midnight Commander to use it?


----------

